# Hershey's Soda Bottle?



## afmocanik (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a hershey's soda type bottle? I have one that is about 7 inches tall clear glass  and has hersheys embossed on it.  There is a hershey's collector that wants me to sell it but I cant find any info about it on the web. I have no idea how rare it may be or what a reasonable price would be.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello Paul,

 Welcome. I can't say that I've seen one before. This is where you come in, and dazzle us with some photographic artistry, please.





From.


----------



## afmocanik (Aug 2, 2011)

[align=left]I try to get a photo added tomorrow night. I have camera issues.
 Thanks.
[/align]


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Here it is on E-bay, didn't sell at $2.99, never saw one before today....Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

....has some sort of Hershey's stirrer in it...


----------



## kwalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe it was chocolate milk or a milkshake?


----------



## afmocanik (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help. The bottle I have is just like the one pictured.
 Thought it might be a treasure...maybe not but it's still cool.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2011)

the hershey bottles  do not seem to be common, ive seen 2 in my years of collecting and digging, well now 3, not that there super rare or worth a million bucks, but a cool bottle in my book,ive got a different variant,heres the pix


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2011)

cap


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 3, 2011)

There's an antique store I go to periodicly called "crossroads antiques". Its in the town of hersey pennsylvaina. You can buy hersey acls, milk bottles,and creamers. I bought a hersey milk bottle for 8 dollars.


----------

